# I am wanted to talk about my traning process!(Am I doing something wrong?)



## AliUquR (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi guys first off all i just joined to this forum and wish to be helpfull.
I bought a cockatiel from a petshop 1 month ago my cockatiel is male and 6-8 month old and the problem is i give him millet, his regular food, mango,letucce in my hand but he his still scared of my hand  i always leave his cage door open he always come out and sits at the door when i come inside my room he seems excited every night he giggles untill i say something then he giggles again everything seems good so far but i dont know why he is still scared of my hand do you guys think that it will be okay or he will never gets used to my hand. I have some pictures of him
Thank you for ur advices


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hmmm... one, do you know for sure if hes male? just asking as petstores often lie. and lutinos are hard to tell

he is a lovely yellow too 

ok... keep doing what you are doing. some birds take a very long time. keep your hand in the cage as far as he will let you without panicking for 15 minutes at a time. each time he lets you, move your hand closer to him the next 15 minute time. do this at different times during the day, not all at once.

hopefully lperry will come on in the morning for you. shes really good with this stuff


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

How i tame my tiels is start leaving my hand in cage 15 mins per hour untill they dont run away from my hand
I then slowly move closer to them but if the back off i wait a few mins and try again,
since when im close i then offer my hand/finger to step up
I keep on doing this till they have no problems stepping on my hand/finger
Holding millet in my hand also works too, they never refuse it lol
I offer my hand to them before letting them out of the cage if they refuse i wait a few mins and try again, it does take time but it depends on how the bird is.
This video will help you alot too http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTiYpobrG8Q 

Hello and welcome to the forum and your tiel is so gorgeous


----------



## AliUquR (Apr 27, 2011)

Im sure that my cockatiel is male beucase there was 11 males and 1 female in the store and all the males were in one cage and the female were in another cage so if my cockatiel was female in that cage the other cockatiels wouldve flirt right


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

not really. pet stores often know very little on that stuff. does he whistle any tunes or just chirp? does he bob his head and bang his beak on the cage bars or other objects like a woodpecker? does he spread his wings and make "heartwings"?

those are male behaviours. if hes quiet, chirps, and doesnt do any of those things then you have a female. lutinos younger than 6-12 months cant be sexed visually very well. if you can spread his wing and get a photo of underneith it, post it here we may be able to tell.


----------



## AliUquR (Apr 27, 2011)

hmm he might be famale cuz; he does heartwings sometimes but he does only chirp so far and he is quite and he doesnt play around


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Have you got any videos of him on youtube or photobucket that might help


----------



## AliUquR (Apr 27, 2011)

i got a video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mn5H3T776Gg this is


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's beak grinding not talking...tiels do that when they're content and happy.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thats called beak grinding... its a good thing  means he or she is happy. unfortunately that doesnt specify any gender. i want to say that its a little young to tell... if a male, he will start whistling, heart wings, beak banging, etc soon and will molt out any barring in the tail and wings. so, hes still a little young to tell... some males are late bloomers... but they generally start those behaviours between 4-10 months.


----------



## AliUquR (Apr 27, 2011)

whats heart wings? if its when he pulls up his both wings kinda like streching? he does that a lot


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No heart wings is when they'll stretch the top of their wings away from the body while keeping the bottom tips together, looks like a heart when you look at their back. Its a boy thing, how they attract a girl.


----------



## AliUquR (Apr 27, 2011)

so u mean something like this ? http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e49/Jethrow911/IMG_1807.jpg he does this a lot


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

no thats stretching 

ill find a video for you


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnFe_ztL2M0&feature=related

this is a male doing heart wings while whistling


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

this is beak banging
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s92P-fUkcZ4

head bobbing/head banging

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFzz03ua0yk

talking and whistling
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBfNgUX-YwI&feature=related


if your tiel does ANY of this, the bird is male. 

i have my suspicions on female though


----------



## AliUquR (Apr 27, 2011)

my cockatiel does non of this and that means my cockatiel is female  how can we make sure is there anyway?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

best bet for now is to wait. some males are late bloomers... yours you said is between 6-8 months... well if he starts whistling, male. but if by a year old he hasnt done any of this, or if a tail feather molts out and grows back in with the stripes on it then you have a female 

personally i find females to be cuddlier and more laid back


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

My Taco is a late bloomer but if he dont show any signs near Christmas i think i will get him dna sexed


----------



## AliUquR (Apr 27, 2011)

can we learn how old is cocktiel from DNA


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Do you know how old when you got from the pet store?


----------



## AliUquR (Apr 27, 2011)

i got him 1 month ago and the guy told me he is around 6-8 month old but he doesnt look that old cuz he cant even fly properly


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

was he clipped? he was likely clipped before he know how to fly. it happens 


the bird looks young, so the age frame is likely right

sorry you cant tell age from DNA, but you can get gender from DNA if you wanted


----------



## AliUquR (Apr 27, 2011)

no he wasnt clipped. i think he might be younger then 6 month cuz the guy told me he doesnt know the exactly age he said the oldest one is 8 months and i took the one who looks bigger then others so thats why im saying 6-8 months


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Does your tiel make this sound http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4qjPEJFAcQ
0.40


----------



## AliUquR (Apr 27, 2011)

no he never make any sounds like that


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

size has nothing to do with age...


i have my bets that your bird is a girl


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

maybe another video when he is chirping and active


----------



## AliUquR (Apr 27, 2011)

there is a video when he whistles http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sea7yBynOsQ


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thats just a chirp 

im pretty sure your lutino is a girl... not a bad thing, i find females to be more cuddly and affectionate


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Does he whistle like any of these
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RAtHoL1moM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiVIaq9g2FI
just as my females and males makes that noise on your video


----------



## AliUquR (Apr 27, 2011)

so you guys think my cockatiel is female?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

im leaning towards female. showing no male traits. and at the age shes at, if male, there would be some sort of male behaviour... even if its the start of whistling. but theres nothing wrong with females (in fact, i find them to be so much nicer and sweeter) as pets and they are just as unique.


----------



## AliUquR (Apr 27, 2011)

i heard that female cockatiels doesnt talk thats why i want male cockatiel


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

male cockatiels arent even garanteed to talk. cockatiels are whistlers, not talkers. though few are an exception, its not an expectation to have of a cockatiel.


----------



## Rainbow Tiel (Apr 29, 2011)

this seems like it will help you

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DANMIbp8MO0


----------



## AliUquR (Apr 27, 2011)

that i am not even gonna try i have my own way to train the bird and its working so far but i wish my cockatiel was male


----------

